# Homosexuality....the new Baal???



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 12, 2013)

http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandler.ashx?du=www.thenewamerican.com%2fculture%2ffaith-and-morals%2fitem%2f...&ru=http%3a%2f%2fwww.thenewamerican.com%2fculture%2ffaith-and-morals%2fitem%2f15506-department-of-justice-pressuring-staff-to-affirm-homosexuality&ld=20130712&ap=4&app=1&c=srchresus1&s=srchresus1&coi=771&cop=main-title&euip=68.125.109.66&npp=4&p=0&pp=0&pvaid=a6c2fb92993149e9ac82b77e4060ea9a&ep=2&mid=9&en=vuMFDIXn4lHFcO%2bXpjwvnSuGMNX6Nf5e0LxY2y%2f0OJH0I8G4pFiJaN%2bxSbqlRZwd&hash=31A827598ED9CF400627445BCE479B63

AND....

http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandler.ashx?du=www.wnd.com%2f2013%2f05%2fdoj-forces-employees-to-affirm-gay...&ru=http%3a%2f%2fwww.wnd.com%2f2013%2f05%2fdoj-forces-employees-to-affirm-gay-agenda%2f&ld=20130712&ap=3&app=1&c=srchresus1&s=srchresus1&coi=771&cop=main-title&euip=68.125.109.66&npp=3&p=0&pp=0&pvaid=a6c2fb92993149e9ac82b77e4060ea9a&ep=1&mid=9&en=vuMFDIXn4lHFcO%2bXpjwvnSuGMNX6Nf5e0LxY2y%2f0OJH0I8G4pFiJaN%2bxSbqlRZwd&hash=A7047CE2D88881234089853F446FF30E

So basically.....now even silence is considered to be offensive to those who are choosing to live a homosexual, transgender, bisexual lifestyle! Silence is offensive!!!! Pray, ladies, pray like never before. God will prevail and have the last word about this foolishness and persecution of Christians.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 12, 2013)

This is further proof that a spiritual force of wickedness is behind this entire movement and its targeting Christians. They are basically trying to force you to deny Jesus Christ by affirming homosexuals. The thing that's so stupid and makes me so mad about it all is that they don't do the same for other groups. Why are people being forced to specifically affirm homosexuals and address them regarding their lifestyle but not blacks and people with disabilities, etc? It's all ridiculous. I'm not surprised at the president's behavior. He is a homosexual. No straight man would dare do the abominable things he is doing and have the nerve to call himself a Christian. He is reprobate. I honestly believe he is beyond hope.

The sodomite spirit will be a major reason for the beginning of severe persecution for Christians. This same spirit was one of the ones behind the persecution of the early Christians and the ultimate martyrdom of many apostles and disciples. I believe it was Nero who crucified Peter. Well from what I've read about Nero he had a young boy that he castrated and married. (Its been a while since I read that but I'm pretty sure it was Nero).

Father God I pray for every true believer that you will give us the fortitude to persevere and stand in the midst of trying times. Give us boldness to speak forth your word at the leading of your Holy Spirit. Most of all Lord keep us from the pollution of this world that we may live unto you. Count us worthy to escape the damnation that will be coming upon the world. If we'really not worth give us direction on what you'd have us to do. Transform us that we bear the image of Christ in the earth. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ. Amen.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 12, 2013)

I am indignant over this


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm not against respect for everyone however, I AM gender-specific.  I'm a woman.  I was a wife until my husband died.  Some people I know have heterosexual partners.  Others have same-sex partners.  They are either male or female.  Are we going to be geared towards using another term for that gender-specific trait?  I see nothing wrong with being a wife or a husband.  It's what it is.  People get married.  As for those in same-sex unions, I use "partner" and that should suffice.  Who is anybody to tell me that "husband or wife" is wrong?


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 13, 2013)

So basically the understanding that we can all take from this is that those who support this twisted agenda are fine with having others accept them and their choice (notice I said it's a choice), but it offends them to accept the fact that others choose to follow/live by the truths in the Bible. Well....the truth offends when/where it meets sin! The hatred for believers isn't even thinly veiled anymore.

Hmmmmm....where's the memo for tips to help mangers include Christians in the workplace??? People of color?? The disabled??


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 13, 2013)

What would Jesus do? Figure that out by a close reading of the new testament and follow His example.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> What would Jesus do? Figure that out by a close reading of the new testament and follow His example.



Show me in the new testament where Jesus Christ affirmed homosexuals. Maybe you're the one who needs to study. Jesus Christ addressed homosexuality when he affirmed that marriage can only be one man and one woman. In fact, he frequently got angry with people and and delivered scathing sermons. Most of all he demanded repentance. And he addressed homosexuality in a very unusual way that told you he detests it.

Luke 7:25 KJV
But what went ye out for to see? A man clothed in soft raiment? Behold, they which are gorgeously apparelled, and live delicately, are in kings' courts.

Study the Greek of that verse and the surrounding ones then parallel it with 1 Corinthians 6:9 and see how Christ really feels about homosexuals. He commands all to repent. Those who do not will not inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 13, 2013)

I found this translation to be very plain in addressing homosexuality.

1 Corinthians 6:9-10 NET

Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God? Do not be deceived! The sexually immoral, idolaters, adulterers, passive homosexual partners, practicing homosexuals,   thieves, the greedy, drunkards, the verbally abusive, and swindlers will not inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 13, 2013)

I want to make a quick reply. We are to hate the sin and not the people. We do not have to accept or condone. I really hope that we are not expected to start calling men Mrs. I did read the posted articles. The government's role in this practice is not good. I remember working with a few gay ladies. They dressed in a masculine way with shirts and seemed to have a binding brassiere to make the chest look non feminine. I was polite and spoke to them. I do not remember their names and tried not to be deliberately cruel because they were different. Another woman took many innocent statements as a come on. I was not rude but I treated people as I would any co worker. I tried to express professional work behavior with others. I do not think my conduct was approving.I did not involve myself with the choices these women made regarding their personal lives. I am not going to ask a woman how is her wife? I would not attend a gay wedding. I had a male coworker who was openly gay. I found his constant talk about his boyfriend, their new bedroom refurbishing and their love very offensive. I felt harassed being in his presence 8 to 12 hours. I could not escape his presence either. 

Local universities have a strong homosexual presence. There are national coming out days weekly. They do not want the people to feel alone. It is a real shame. Pray, saints!


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Show me in the new testament where Jesus Christ affirmed homosexuals. Maybe you're the one who needs to study. Jesus Christ addressed homosexuality when he affirmed that marriage can only be one man and one woman. In fact, he frequently got angry with people and and delivered scathing sermons. Most of all he demanded repentance. And he addressed homosexuality in a very unusual way that told you he detests it.
> 
> Luke 7:25 KJV
> But what went ye out for to see? A man clothed in soft raiment? Behold, they which are gorgeously apparelled, and live delicately, are in kings' courts.
> ...


 

MrsHaseeb


what do you mean if you don't mind  me asking?

Luke 7:25 KJV
But what went ye out for to see? A man clothed in soft raiment? Behold, they which are gorgeously apparelled, and live delicately, are in kings' courts.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 13, 2013)

felic1 said:


> I want to make a quick reply. We are to hate the sin and not the people. We do not have to accept or condone. I really hope that we are not expected to start calling men Mrs. I did read the posted articles. The government's role in this practice is not good. I remember working with a few gay ladies. They dressed in a masculine way with shirts and seemed to have a binding brassiere to make the chest look non feminine. I was polite and spoke to them. I do not remember their names and tried not to be deliberately cruel because they were different. Another woman took many innocent statements as a come on. I was not rude but I treated people as I would any co worker. I tried to express professional work behavior with others. I do not think my conduct was approving.I did not involve myself with the choices these women made regarding their personal lives. I am not going to ask a woman how is her wife? I would not attend a gay wedding. I had a male coworker who was openly gay. I found his constant talk about his boyfriend, their new bedroom refurbishing and their love very offensive. I felt harassed being in his presence 8 to 12 hours. I could not escape his presence either.
> 
> Local universities have a strong homosexual presence. There are national coming out days weekly. They do not want the people to feel alone. It is a real shame. Pray, saints!



I am on a work team right now with a girl who does the exact same thing. They do it partially because they are trying to convince themselves and others that what they are doing is OK and trying to force people to accept it. While I am kind to her I do feel that she goes out of her way to make comments about her girlfriend and I find it to be very unnatural. I pray for her. I don't hate her. I just don't like how people like to call you a bigot or hateful if you don't celebrate and embrace homosexuals. I'm not dying and going to hell for affirming anybody doing things that God detests. 

As far as hating the sin, not the person.... I actually don't find that to be totally Biblical. Nothing wrong with the statement but scripture does say that there are people God hates. I'm sure God hates those in government right now forcing this filth down people's throat and trying to bring it in workplaces and schools to brainwash people. There is a such thing as a reprobate mind where God wants nothing to do with you and you can't be saved. I'm over all the cute, nice saying at this point. They are not trying to be cute and nice in their words to Christians. We're called hateful and bigots and everything else.

Freedom of speech seems to apply to everyone but the Christian.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 13, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> MrsHaseeb
> 
> what do you mean if you don't mind  me asking?
> 
> ...



Jesus was referring to catamites in this passage. The word for soft is malakos. The same word appears in 1 Corinthians and is translated effeminate. A catamite was a boy who was kept by kings and rich men to have sex with. Jesus was telling the Pharisees that John the Baptist was a man. They often got offended at his speech to them and Jesus was basically saying that they wanted someone to talk to them like a girly man. That's exactly what catamites were. They were typically young boys and growing up with a confused sexual identity turned them into women. They talked and dressed just like women. The Bible is so not silent on the subject of homosexuality, people who don't want to repent just refuse to accept it. Homosexuality was rampant in the Roman empire which is quite obvious since Paul makes it clear that some of the Corinthian men were catamites and sodomites before being saved. They were sexual deviants and perverts. All the kings (Caesar, Pilate, Herod, etc) kept catamites to sodomize and they liked them young.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> What would Jesus do? Figure that out by a close reading of the new testament and follow His example.



Jesus spoke about Hell 33 times--more than any other person in the entire Bible. He would tell them to sin no more.

Mark 9:42-48

“Whoever  causes one of these little ones who believe to stumble, it would be  better for him if, with a heavy millstone hung around his neck, he had  been cast into the sea.“If  your hand causes you to stumble, cut it off; it is better for you to  enter life crippled, than, having your two hands, to go into hell, into  the unquenchable fire,[where THEIR WORM DOES NOT DIE, AND THE FIRE IS NOT QUENCHED.]“If  your foot causes you to stumble, cut it off; it is better for you to  enter life lame, than, having your two feet, to be cast into hell,[where THEIR WORM DOES NOT DIE, AND THE FIRE IS NOT QUENCHED.]“If  your eye causes you to stumble, throw it out; it is better for you to  enter the kingdom of God with one eye, than, having two eyes, to be cast  into hell*, *where THEIR WORM DOES NOT DIE, AND THE FIRE IS NOT QUENCHED.

And on marriage, Christ said:

And He answered and said, “Have you not read that He who created _them_ from the beginning MADE THEM MALE AND FEMALE,and said, ‘FOR THIS REASON A MAN SHALL LEAVE HIS FATHER AND MOTHER AND BE JOINED TO HIS WIFE, AND THE TWO SHALL BECOME ONE FLESH’?“So they are no longer two, but one flesh. What therefore God has joined together, let no man separate.” (Matthew 19:4-6)

So, what would Jesus do? Certainly not condone sin or call one of the Four Sins the Cry Out to Heaven something other than what it is.


----------



## momi (Jul 13, 2013)

_"DON’T judge or remain silent. *Silence will be interpreted as disapproval.*
DO respond with interest and curiosi- ty. Asking respectful questions will set a positive, supportive tone."_


So a respectful non-reply will not do... but you must respond in an approving and affirmative way. Can you imagine?  SMH


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 13, 2013)

momi said:


> "DON’T judge or remain silent. Silence will be interpreted as disapproval.
> DO respond with interest and curiosi- ty. Asking respectful questions will set a positive, supportive tone."
> 
> So a respectful non-reply will not do... but you must respond in an approving and affirmative way. Can you imagine?  SMH



Can you imagine when this starts to spread? There will have to be supernatural provision when that happens because ill be jobless. This isn't even professional. What place does this have at your work place?


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Jesus was referring to catamites in this passage. The word for soft is malakos. The same word appears in 1 Corinthians and is translated effeminate. A catamite was a boy who was kept by kings and rich men to have sex with. Jesus was telling the Pharisees that John the Baptist was a man. They often got offended at his speech to them and Jesus was basically saying that they wanted someone to talk to them like a girly man. That's exactly what catamites were. They were typically young boys and growing up with a confused sexual identity turned them into women. They talked and dressed just like women. The Bible is so not silent on the subject of homosexuality, people who don't want to repent just refuse to accept it. Homosexuality was rampant in the Roman empire which is quite obvious since Paul makes it clear that some of the Corinthian men were catamites and sodomites before being saved. They were sexual deviants and perverts. All the kings (Caesar, Pilate, Herod, etc) kept catamites to sodomize and they liked them young.


 
MrsHaseeb

Thank You so much!!! wow  One thing that irks me is how people use Jesus being with prostitutes, sinners, etc and that he loved them all. They always leave the part out of him preaching and asking these people to repent! Another irk of mine is how they portray Jesus as never being judgmental or showing anger. When in fact they neglect  the scripture of him getting angry in the church which the people turned in the marketplace and telling us to judge righteously. Jesus was crucified  not only because he come to save the world, but because things that were done in the dark, were also brought to light.  Glory be to God!!


----------



## momi (Jul 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Can you imagine when this starts to spread? There will have to be supernatural provision when that happens because ill be jobless. This isn't even professional. What place does this have at your work place?



Indeed.  They are seeking to silence the conviction that we all feel when living outside of God's will - so they NEED approval and affirmation.  
... It was never about "equality" but  public *sanction, recognition, and approval.*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 13, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> MrsHaseeb
> 
> Thank You so much!!! wow  One thing that irks me is how people use Jesus being with prostitutes, sinners, etc and that he loved them all. They always leave the part out of him preaching and asking these people to repent! Another irk of mine is how they portray Jesus as never being judgmental or showing anger. When in fact they neglect  the scripture of him getting angry in the church which the people turned in the marketplace and telling us to judge righteously. Jesus was crucified  not only because he come to save the world, but because things that were done in the dark, were also brought to light.  Glory be to God!!



Exactly.  I remember being shocked when I learned in theology classes in high school that Jesus was not considered, how shall I say this, mild-mannered.  He was NOT playing with those people.  He was seen as a revolutionary.  When He was talking about being the salt of the earth and burning up the salt that loses it's flavor, He was talking about us.  We WILL be condemned if we go along with the moral relativism that is rampant now.  

People tend to focus on His loving gentle side (which He is too) but even the manner of His love for us was so INTENSE that it lead to a bloody awful death.  He was passionate.  He was fiery.  He was intense.  People desperately want to twist His message around to feel better about their choices.  I don't expect non-Christians to get it but people who grew up in the Church and know better and still want to claim this passive, soft Jesus   They bother me the most.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> The sodomite spirit will be a major reason for the beginning of severe persecution for Christians. This same spirit was one of the ones behind the persecution of the early Christians and the ultimate martyrdom of many apostles and disciples. I believe it was Nero who crucified Peter. Well from what I've read about Nero he had a young boy that he castrated and married. (Its been a while since I read that but I'm pretty sure it was Nero).
> 
> Father God I pray for every true believer that you will give us the fortitude to persevere and stand in the midst of trying times. Give us boldness to speak forth your word at the leading of your Holy Spirit. Most of all Lord keep us from the pollution of this world that we may live unto you. Count us worthy to escape the damnation that will be coming upon the world. If we'really not worth give us direction on what you'd have us to do. Transform us that we bear the image of Christ in the earth. In the name of the Lord Jesus Christ. Amen.



Yes MrsHaseeb, I also believe there is another wave of persecusion and spiritual, financial, social, and I believe even *physical *martyrdom that will come again.  Some of the Gospel readings from Church recently have been Jesus telling His disciples that basically they were going to die because people wouldn't want to hear what they had to say but they had to perservre anyway.  I guess that still goes for us too


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Jesus was referring to catamites in this passage. The word for soft is malakos. The same word appears in 1 Corinthians and is translated effeminate. A catamite was a boy who was kept by kings and rich men to have sex with. Jesus was telling the Pharisees that John the Baptist was a man. They often got offended at his speech to them and Jesus was basically saying that they wanted someone to talk to them like a girly man. That's exactly what catamites were. They were typically young boys and growing up with a confused sexual identity turned them into women. They talked and dressed just like women. The Bible is so not silent on the subject of homosexuality, people who don't want to repent just refuse to accept it. Homosexuality was rampant in the Roman empire which is quite obvious since Paul makes it clear that some of the Corinthian men were catamites and sodomites before being saved. They were sexual deviants and perverts. All the kings (Caesar, Pilate, Herod, etc) kept catamites to sodomize and they liked them young.


 
@MrsHaseeb thank you for breaking it down! And putting an end to this lie about Jesus' silence.

A couple of months ago this 'saved Christian' man at my church tried to argue with me and this other lady that Jesus was silent on the issue of homosexuality; therefore, we shouldn't be concerned about it but rather be concerned about one's salvation. How can you be concerned about one's salvation and not address their sin and repentance!?!


----------



## momi (Jul 13, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> @MrsHaseeb thank you for breaking it down! And putting an end to this lie about Jesus' silence.
> 
> A couple of months ago this 'saved Christian' man at my church tried to argue with me and this other lady that Jesus was silent on the issue of homosexuality; therefore, we shouldn't be concerned about it but rather be concerned about one's salvation. How can you be concerned about one's salvation and not address their sin and repentance!?!



Yeah she broke it all the way down. 

  - Glory to God for His word! In the end it will leave us all without excuse.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 13, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Can you imagine when this starts to spread? There will have to be supernatural provision when that happens because ill be jobless. This isn't even professional. What place does this have at your work place?



Makes me glad to be an introvert. I've never been super chatty w/ co-workers anyway. But still, people shouldn't be forced to verbally approve of what others are doing. It's a violation of the 1st Amendment--the gov't can't prohibit free speech, and neither can it compel speech.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 13, 2013)

Many people believe that the servant that the roman soldier cared so much for, and that Jesus healed, was gay. 



Regardless. I didn't say Jesus affirmed homosexuality.  I said do a close reading of the new testament to determine the heart of Jesus and then you should be able to know how He would want you to treat homosexuals. I believe there is enough there in how he treated all sinners to know what He expects from His people.


----------



## momi (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> *Many people believe that the servant that the roman soldier cared so much for, and that Jesus healed, was gay.
> *
> 
> 
> Regardless. I didn't say Jesus affirmed homosexuality.  I said do a close reading of the new testament to determine the heart of Jesus and then you should be able to know how He would want you to treat homosexuals. I believe there is enough there in how he treated all sinners to know what He expects from His people.



The Roman soldier was gay? That's a new one.

Could you elaborate on your last statement - how do you believe The Lord would His people to treat homosexuals?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 13, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> Many people believe that the servant that the roman soldier cared so much for, and that Jesus healed, was gay.



Source please?  Not sure where that was extrapolated from the story. 




LadyRaider said:


> Regardless. I didn't say Jesus affirmed homosexuality.  I said do a close reading of the new testament to determine the heart of Jesus and then you should be able to know how He would want you to treat homosexuals. I believe there is enough there in how he treated all sinners to know what He expects from His people.



Yes, we should treat everyone with respect.  However that doesn't mean accepting sin and smiling in the person's face while they lose their soul.  Jesus always told the sinner to go and SIN NO MORE.  He never said, "I love you so it's cool."


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 14, 2013)

We are commanded to love our fellow man, but what could possibly be more loving than sharing God truths... the Good News... His inerrant Word with the unsaved/nonbeliever? What could possibly be more loving than speaking truth and calling out un-repented sin and faulty worldly perspectives which only lead to death? I pray for those struggling with homosexuality as I pray for people struggling with ANY sin, lack of knowledge, or lack of faith. It is imperative that we pray for repentance for everyone who hasn't taken this vital step. As Christians, we are not justified in condoning sin to make the sinner feel better about his/her choices. 

The problem I have with this foolishness, and it is indeed foolishness, is that no one ever has the right/justification to even *attempt* to get Christians to abide by sin/moral relativism. Those who make this their mission (and those involved in this fight to have homosexuality normalized are the individuals I am speaking of) are out of order as they are mocking our faith, God's truths, and denying that sin exists. Well.....God is not a liar. If He deems something to be wrong it simply is and no amount of satanic logic will change that. If we are not standing for God's truths, then we are falling for the devil's lies. This will lead us straight to hell. Everyone better wake up (this includes churches and groups like the Boy Scouts who cave to pressure to either support this evil agenda or refuse to speak the truth about it). God will not be mocked and those who try to force His people to bow to Baal will not inherit the Kingdom.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 14, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> We are commanded to love our fellow man, but what could possibly be more loving than sharing God truths... the Good News... His inerrant Word with the unsaved/nonbeliever? What could possibly be more loving than speaking truth and calling out un-repented sin and faulty worldly perspectives which only lead to death?



Exactly.  Jesus knew what He was doing when He summed up all the laws with just two:
1. Love God with all your heart.
2. Love your neighbor as yourself.

Now, people always want to say what Jesus DIDN'T preach about but that's because He COVERED it with those two laws.  Think about it: if you love God, you will keep His commandments simply because you love Him.  If you love your neighbor you won't kill them, lie on or to them, cheat them, steal from them, commit fornication/adultery/sodomy with them, cause him to stumble, or not share the truth in love with them.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 14, 2013)

Another thing I want to point out about Jesus addressing homosexuality. The word mostly used for fornication is porneia. Although we have been led to believe that that is only premarital sex it actually refers to all pornographic activity and illicit sex, homosexuality included. People who advocate homosexuals conveniently miss that one. We know that our Lord does not condone fornication.


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 14, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> Regardless. I didn't say Jesus affirmed homosexuality.  I said do a close reading of the new testament to determine the heart of Jesus and then you should be able to know how He would want you to treat homosexuals. I believe there is enough there in how he treated all sinners to know what He expects from His people.



Treating someone with kindness is different from being forced by your workplace to celebrate something that you don't believe in. Why should I be required or compelled to say, "Yay! That's awesome." to a relationship or sexual lifestyle that my faith teaches is immoral? Will they also want me to give a hi-five to adulterers or fornicators? I don't agree with those types of relationships either.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> http://ccs.infospace.com/ClickHandler.ashx?du=www.thenewamerican.com%2fculture%2ffaith-and-morals%2fitem%2f...&ru=http%3a%2f%2fwww.thenewamerican.com%2fculture%2ffaith-and-morals%2fitem%2f15506-department-of-justice-pressuring-staff-to-affirm-homosexuality&ld=20130712&ap=4&app=1&c=srchresus1&s=srchresus1&coi=771&cop=main-title&euip=68.125.109.66&npp=4&p=0&pp=0&pvaid=a6c2fb92993149e9ac82b77e4060ea9a&ep=2&mid=9&en=vuMFDIXn4lHFcO%2bXpjwvnSuGMNX6Nf5e0LxY2y%2f0OJH0I8G4pFiJaN%2bxSbqlRZwd&hash=31A827598ED9CF400627445BCE479B63
> 
> AND....
> 
> ...



I've never seen so much gender confusion in all my days and I'll count my father's day, my mother's days, my grandmother's (both), my grandfathers (both) and every ancestor that ever existed in my Bloodline.   

God made it so simple, 'Male and Female' created Him them.    

How on earth is there gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender, transsexual, enviro-sexual to protect the earth?    

Do I need to put 'flash cards' or a memory chip in the minds of the gay community?   *M A L E    and    F E M A L E.* 

'You speak'a' de Eng' leesh' erplexed


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> *Many people believe* that the servant that the roman soldier cared so much for, and that Jesus healed, was gay.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless. I didn't say Jesus affirmed homosexuality.  I said do a close reading of the new testament to determine the heart of Jesus and then you should be able to know how He would want you to treat homosexuals. I believe there is enough there in how he treated all sinners to know what He expects from His people.



Key words:  "Many people believe"....   

These 'many people' are the ones who are attempting to justify homosexuality.   There is definitely no validation for it in God's Word nor in anything that Jesus ever said or did.   Period!

Just speak the truth which is regardless of what the Bible says against the homosexual activity, people want to do what they want to do.   Just please leave God out of it, for it is lying on God.    God has made it plain that it's wrong.   Leave it there and stop lying about something that can never be made true.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

Jesus said:  "Occupy til' I come"

Jesus also said:  

_"I beheld Satan as lightning fall from heaven.

Behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you."_

Jesus wasn't giving power to the gay activists nor their agenda...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

LadyRaider said:


> What would Jesus do? Figure that out by a close reading of the new testament and follow His example.



What would Jesus do? 

Easy 

He'd tell them to *'Go and sin no more'*.   

That's what Jesus did all throughout His Ministry here upon the earth.   

He was clear, He did not stutter, He did not hesitate, He did not become PC....NO, He was not afraid to speak the truth which was 'Stop doing what you're doing, go on with life and do not do it again."

How hard is that?  The closer one reads the New Testament there it will be right there in front of the one reading.    It's those who are NOT reading God's Word for they are choosing to see it otherwise.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Key words:  "Many people believe"....
> 
> These 'many people' are the ones who are attempting to justify homosexuality.   There is definitely no validation for it in God's Word nor in anything that Jesus ever said or did.   Period!
> 
> Just speak the truth which is regardless of what the Bible says against the homosexual activity, people want to do what they want to do.   Just please leave God out of it, for it is lying on God.    God has made it plain that it's wrong.   Leave it there and stop lying about something that can never be made true.



ETA:  

Not even 'Nature' its self' validates homosexuality.   The body 'knows' when something unnatural is occurring and it responds with diseases which weaken the immune system.  Neither gay men nor gay women get a 'free' pass.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 14, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> ETA:
> 
> Not even 'Nature' its self' validates homosexuality. The body 'knows' when something unnatural is occurring and it responds with diseases which weaken the immune system. Neither gay men nor gay women get a 'free' pass.


 
So trueee...interesting perspective


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> So trueee...interesting perspective



Even 'google' (the world's bible ) admits it.


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL!!!......

Some people will argue to say that the disease is more prominent between heterosexual couples...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> LOL!!!......
> 
> Some people will argue to say that the disease is more prominent between heterosexual couples...



Of course, when they've been 'double - trouble' dippin' and then bring it back to kettle.  

The distribution in numbers is that there are more hetero's' then homo's.  However, the ratio of gay STD's is still  higher and more intense.


----------

